# Age Limits



## rfahey (Dec 11, 2015)

Does anyone know which town departments, if any, do not have an upper age limit for hiring?
I am an auxiliary officer who would like to go full time, but I am 47 years old. For towns that are non-civil service it has been hard to find out whether there are department restrictions on maximum age. I've been told that my state rep can pass a special law that would allow me to take the civil service exam even though I am past 35, so I could get put on the civil service list, but even if that is true I'm not sure if there are towns that don't have upper age limits for hiring. I know my chances of getting on a town department at my age are pretty slim, but if anyone has any info on specific departments regarding age limits it would be appreciated. 

Also, if anyone has any recommendations for other law enforcement employment options to consider, that would be appreciated as well. I have a BS in Computer Science with 20+ years experience in computer networking, security and software development so I think that experience could be useful.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

FBI is always looking for Computer Scientists but it's not a LE position. You're too old for a sworn position with the FBI unfortunately, and I'm very doubtful that a local or even state agency could use your experience with less than five years on.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

rfahey said:


> Does anyone know which town departments, if any, do not have an upper age limit for hiring?
> 
> Also, if anyone has any recommendations for other law enforcement employment options to consider, that would be appreciated as well. I have a BS in Computer Science with 20+ years experience in computer networking, security and software development so I think that experience could be useful.


Come on out west. The LAPD doesn't have an age limit.


----------



## Patr8726 (Dec 12, 2015)

rfahey said:


> Does anyone know which town departments, if any, do not have an upper age limit for hiring?
> I am an auxiliary officer who would like to go full time, but I am 47 years old. For towns that are non-civil service it has been hard to find out whether there are department restrictions on maximum age. I've been told that my state rep can pass a special law that would allow me to take the civil service exam even though I am past 35, so I could get put on the civil service list, but even if that is true I'm not sure if there are towns that don't have upper age limits for hiring. I know my chances of getting on a town department at my age are pretty slim, but if anyone has any info on specific departments regarding age limits it would be appreciated.
> 
> Also, if anyone has any recommendations for other law enforcement employment options to consider, that would be appreciated as well. I have a BS in Computer Science with 20+ years experience in computer networking, security and software development so I think that experience could be useful.


Most federal police jobs don't have an age limit. But would you be able to work long enough to build up a worthwhile retirement? 67 isn't the age I'd want to be arresting a 22 year old felon either


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Patr8726 said:


> Most federal police jobs don't have an age limit. But would you be able to work long enough to build up a worthwhile retirement? 67 isn't the age I'd want to be arresting a 22 year old felon either


Derp, my fault. I forgot about other federal agencies; I was under the impression that you had to get hired before your 37th birthday for 1811 positions but forgot about all the other LE jobs.


----------



## Patr8726 (Dec 12, 2015)

Goose said:


> Derp, my fault. I forgot about other federal agencies; I was under the impression that you had to get hired before your 37th birthday for 1811 positions but forgot about all the other LE jobs.


Yes, almost every 1811 position is 6c covered and has the age cutoff. All but a very small handful of fed police jobs DON'T have an age limit. Obviously the non-sworn positions similar to what you mentioned also don't have an age limit. But there's a ton of $ to be made in some non-sworn federal inspector/investigator jobs as well. DEA Diversion Investigators, OPM Background Investigators and other similar jobs pay far more than most 0083 police gigs. Of course, they won't satisfy the cop itch so well, but depending on your position in life that may not be a huge priority.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

^ Yup!


----------

